# DAYTONS



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WANT THESE TO MOVE, MAKE OFFERS , I KNOW SOMEONE HERE WANTS TO PUT THEM ON SOMETHING , IM VERY FLEXABLE ON TRADES..... NO KNOCKOFFS , I DO HAVE ADAPTERS FOR 5 LUG.</span>* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cheap too.....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Are thoes them 16" wheels that were up for sale a while back?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

yep , i got to let them go for real now....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

What do you want for them?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

??? Might have what you want.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pm returned , lets do this....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

any curb checks/rust?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no curbs at all. very minimal surface rust, will clean right off with a good cleaning.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

get my PM about a trade?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

replied....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

stil for sale, must go .....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

will trade for hydro parts....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

MUST SELL...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Wanna Trade??I got a set of 13" Autozone Spinning hub caps......but you have to pay shipping......Chrome style even... :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 5 2008, 10:25 PM~11271465
> *Wanna Trade??I got a set of 13" Autozone Spinning hub caps......but you have to pay shipping......Chrome style even... :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


dick.....  at this point though , i would consider anything , thanks for playing..... :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Dick?What type of shit were you on to buy some 16" rims in the first place??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

for a front wheel drive lac....


----------



## LowMailJeep (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 5 2008, 10:25 PM~11271465
> *Wanna Trade??I got a set of 13" Autozone Spinning hub caps......but you have to pay shipping......Chrome style even... :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Dem's r tight...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well buy them dammit.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

i have 300 shipped :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

um...... add 300 more shipped to your door....


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2008, 08:02 AM~11273049
> *for a front wheel drive lac....
> *


Very good reason..........


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

kinda what i thought, i was gonna put them on my cougar after we quit fucking with the lac, but id hate to buy the adapters just to find out there gonna rub.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

650 SHIPPED THIS WEEK ONLY....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

.....tttizzle


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

tttizzle....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

trade for hydro parts..... or cash.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt trade me or buy them or something.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

i'll say this again 300 shipped


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill say again 300 more on it or a good trade....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

thougt u sold them


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nope , airborne had to move quickly, we couldnt do the deal in time. are you still interested?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

tttizzle....


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

These are fwd, right?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You been trying to get rid of them for a minute,EBAY them bitches there's more consumer traffic..........


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 26 2008, 03:38 PM~11444457
> *You been trying to get rid of them for a minute,EBAY them bitches there's more consumer traffic..........
> *


i fucking HATE ebay and SCAMPAL. ttt :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

tttizzle


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 13 2008, 04:10 PM~11335755
> *nope , airborne had to move quickly, we couldnt do the deal in time. are you still interested?
> *


Fuckin' sucked too. I am still in transition, I hope you sell them but if you still have them in a couple of months I will re-engage ya homie.


TTT for a mofo that will do all he can to make it happen!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 3 2008, 03:02 PM~11509199
> *Fuckin' sucked too. I am still in transition, I hope you sell them but if you still have them in a couple of months I will re-engage ya homie.
> TTT for a mofo that will do all he can to make it happen!
> *


thanks bro, i dont see them moving any time soon. too many haters that are stuck on the 13's or nothing mentaility.......some peeps dont believe in hooking up the family ride......


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 3 2008, 05:15 PM~11509720
> *thanks bro, i dont see them moving any time soon. too many haters that are stuck on the 13's or nothing mentaility.......some peeps dont believe in hooking up the family ride......
> *


And I don't see why not. Fuck, everything was a lowrider when I was a kid. Still can be as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i had wires on my caddys, hearse, even my lebaron had wires....... :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

would they fit a 98 malibu


----------



## christopher2679 (Aug 21, 2014)

What is your cash price for them? I will pay cash cause all I have is guns for trade like AR15's NIB and pistols cause I am an Army veteran and I am still in. My email is [email protected] and cell # is 803-944-7665. I have always been into low riders since I was 15.


----------



## antsmith502 (May 22, 2016)

still got the rims, I want them, do you have paypal?


----------

